# [pcmanFM] no detecta dispositivos removibles [open]

## ensarman

holas, tengo un problema.

desde que actualicé PCmanFM a la version 0.9.7, no me detecata los dispositivos removibles como lo hacia la version 0.5.2, la cual detectaba todo con suma facilidad, hice las pruebas con las USEs ya que tenia hal y dbus habilitados y deshabilitar una o la otra pero in nignun éxito.

saben como es que se puede hacer que el pcmanfm 0.9.7 pueda detectar y montar dispositivos removibles?

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Puedes montar los dispositivos a mano?

----------

## ensarman

afirmativo, los dispositivos si se pueden montar a mano

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Recuerdo que alguien más tuvo ese problema, busca un poco en el foro, creo que el problema era udev, busca la solución ya esta en otro post estoy 99.9% seguro.

----------

## ensarman

estuve buscando en el foro con la palabra clave pcmanfm pero no encontre la solucion  :Sad:  creo que le gago downgrade nomas :S

----------

## esteban_conde

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-817780-highlight-pcmanfm.html

Dos cosas, siempre estár dispuesto a leer y para buscar en el foro selecciona siempre el foro spanish pues si das a todos los disponibles lo más fácil es que no consigas nada.

----------

## ensarman

bueno, gracias por las respuestas intente hice el intento con el conselekit que me explican en el thread que me enviaste. bueno la version anterior si detectaba y montaba normal los discos removibles y creo que usaba a gam-server para reconocerlos y montarlos, pero en esta nueva version parece que no se usa este gam-server(gracias a hal), mas bien vi que tiene como dependencia a libfm que pense que haria ese trabajo, pero parece que no es el caso. 

ummm la verdad ahora no se como es que trabaja esta nueva version de pmanfm, aunque la veo mas ligera que la anterior, pero no detecta ni monta los dispositivos removibles como, lo hacia la anterior.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Hola, esa version de pcmanfm ya no detecta ni con hal ni udev, pero si especificas al dispositivo y sus opciones con el

/etc/fstab tambien es una de las soluciones.

Parte del fstab:

```

/dev/sdb                       /media/pendrive   vfat            noauto,users,shortname=mixed     0 0

/dev/sdb1                      /media/pendrive2   vfat            noauto,users,shortname=mixed     0 0

/dev/sr0                       /media/CDRW       iso9660            noauto,users,ro,unhide    0 0

/dev/fd0                       /media/floppy     vfat     rw,user,noauto,exec,sync,utf8,shortname=mixed       0 0

```

De esa manera me permite montar a esos dispositivos removibles, para que automonten opcion noauto se pasa

a auto, shortname=mixed, para los sistemas de archivos con vfat o semejantes para que respeten las mayusculas y

minusculas...

Usando al Udev de ~x86

```

[01:21 ] [dexter4@Kagamine][~]

#:eix -Ic udev

[I] sys-fs/udev (160@13/07/10): Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

```

al usar ese, el unico cambio es que todos los dispositivos usb los toma mas rapido, y ayuda un poco, pero si no

le especificas, no monta ese pcmanfm, eso si, cuando metes un cd si lo monta al toque :p

Si es muy chapusera la solucion avisen 

Saludos!!!

----------

## ensarman

jeje ni se me habia pasado por la cabeza, aunque la idea no es tan descabellada del todo, es la mejor solucion hasta ahora  :Razz: 

Bueno yo uso ~x86 para todo el sistema de ahi que salio esa version de pcmanfm, me rompi la cabeza buscando que podia estar mal, pero parece que esta version no monta automaticamente como lo hace la version anterior. 

la solucion me parece valida, pero a esta solucion tengo una pregunta: ¿el desmontado sería manual en este caso?

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Si, tambien se haria manual el desmontaje, el mismo pcmanfm al tener eso en el /etc/fstab da la opcion de

desmontar volumen en un volumen especifico

----------

